# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ειναι ναρκισισσισμος ?

## μαρια 9

παιδια οταν μια γυναικα πει σε μια αλλη γυναικα γινε σαν και μενα σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα κανε με προτυπο σου φτασε με δηλαδη . αυτη η γυναικα ειναι ναρκισσος ? τη ζηλευει μηπως την αλλη γυναικα που της λεει γινε σαν και μενα ? να πω οτι σ αυτη τη γυναικα της πεταει κακιες ειρωνειες ειναι αγενης απεναντι της πεταει κακιες για το παχος της μητερα ς της .

----------


## Macgyver

Μπαα , εγωκεντρισμος ειναι και αυταρεσκεια ,.......και κακοηθεια ..... ......

----------


## μαρια 9

κακοηθεια γιατι ? και οχι ναρκισισσισμος ?

----------


## Poet

Μαρία στο έγραψα και χθες, δεν σχετίζονται τα πάντα με τις διαταραχές προσωπικότητας!

----------


## Repairer of Reputations

Θα περάσουνε απ τη ζωή σου,
όπως έχουν περάσει κι απ τη δική μας τη ζωή-κι έχουν να περάσουν ακόμα...
πολλοί άνθρωποι. 
Πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν είναι διαταραγμένοι. Εχουν απλώς...Απαίσιο Χαρακτήρα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> παιδια οταν μια γυναικα πει σε μια αλλη γυναικα γινε σαν και μενα σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα κανε με προτυπο σου φτασε με δηλαδη . αυτη η γυναικα ειναι ναρκισσος ? τη ζηλευει μηπως την αλλη γυναικα που της λεει γινε σαν και μενα ? να πω οτι σ αυτη τη γυναικα της πεταει κακιες ειρωνειες ειναι αγενης απεναντι της πεταει κακιες για το παχος της μητερα ς της .


Κωλοχαρακτήρας με κόμπλεξ ανωτερότητας είναι.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Τον ναρκισσισμό οπως και τις αλλες διαταρχες προσωπικοτητας τις βιωνεις τοσο σταδιακα που απορείς μετα πως ανεχτηκες και επιασες τοσο πατο σαν ανθρωπος.
Αυτη ειναι καλο παιδι, τα λεει

----------


## μαρια 9

θες να πεις κατωτεροτητας ?

----------


## μαρια 9

παντως repairer εχω ακουσει οτι πλει και οι κωλοχαρακτηρες θα μπουν και στις διαταραχες

----------


## Remedy

κι εδω, οπως και σε πολλα αλλα θεματα, αναφερεις κατι εντελως αποσπασματικα, χωρις να εχουμε εικονα του τι ρπαγματικα εχει συμβει.
αν σου πουμε αποψη η θα παιζουμε ρουλετα, η θα λεμε σαχλαμαρες.
οπως και με το γκει μπαρ.
"μου ειπε καποια να παω σε ενα μπαρ που τελικα ηταν γκει. τι πιστευετε"?
δλδ.... δεν βγαινουν ετσι σωστα συμπερασματα.
λες ειπε μια σε καποια "αυτο"
ετσισ τα ξεκαρφωτα το ειπε???
την ειδε μια μερα και την αρχισε?
αν πχ προηγηθηκε διαφωνια και την αμφισβητησε, την προσβαλε, ναι μπορει και η αλλη να απαντησε "φτασε με στο παραμικρο και μετα μιλα"
ΕΝΑ μονο παραδειγμα απο τα δεκαδες που μπορουμε να υποθεσουμε λεω.
αν οντως θελεις γνωμες κι οχι απλα να μιλας για να περναει η ωρα, στηνε ενα θεμα ολοκληρωμενο σε πληροφοριες.
οχι 'ακουσα αυτη τη φραση, πειτε τι νομιζετε"!

----------


## μαρια 9

καλα ντε !

----------


## μαρια 9

οχι δεν προηγηθηκε τιποτα απολυτως ! αλλα και να ειχε προηγηθει δεν συμπεριφερονται ετσι . μονο οι κομπλεξικοι και αυτοι που αισθανονται κατωτεροι μιλανε ετσι ! δηλαδη αν εσυ διαφωνησεις με καποιον σε ενα πολιτισμενο πλαισιο παντα οχι με βρισιες σου παιρνω εστω την πρωτη περιπτωση που αναφερεις θα του πεις φτασε με ? σημαινει οτι νοιωθεις κατωτερη

----------


## Remedy

> οχι δεν προηγηθηκε τιποτα απολυτως ! αλλα και να ειχε προηγηθει δεν συμπεριφερονται ετσι . μονο οι κομπλεξικοι και αυτοι που αισθανονται κατωτεροι μιλανε ετσι ! δηλαδη αν εσυ διαφωνησεις με καποιον σε ενα πολιτισμενο πλαισιο παντα οχι με βρισιες σου παιρνω εστω την πρωτη περιπτωση που αναφερεις θα του πεις φτασε με ? σημαινει οτι νοιωθεις κατωτερη


εξαρταται τι θα μου πει βρε μαρια! τι ειδους συζητηση εχουμε.
αν αρχισει κακοπροαιρετη κριτικη και κυριως κριτικη ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΗΘΗΚΕ,κι αρχισει να λεει αρλουμπες, εισαι ετσι, εισαι γιουβετσι, εισαι κοκορετσι, στα καλα καθουμενα και δεν εχει κανει τπτ στην ζωη του, και βεβαια θα του πω φτασε με στο παραμικρο και μετα μιλα. θα καθομαι να με υποτιμαει?
οχι, δεν σημαινει οτι νοιωθεις κατωτερη.
αν εχεις εναν που θεωρεις κατωτερο να σε προσβαλει, μπορει να του την πεις, ασχημα, δεν σημαινειν οτι νοιωθεις κατωτερος. το αντιθετο.

αν δεν προηγηθηκε τπτ, ειναι υποτιμηση, μπορει και ψωνισμος, μπορει και βλακεια. παλι εξαρταται απο το ατομο.

----------


## μαρια 9

ok παλι με καλυψες !

----------


## Remedy

> ok παλι με καλυψες !


αντε, να δουμε για ποση ωρα.

----------


## μαρια 9

ποσο χρονων εισαι ? ακουγεσαι πολυ πραγματιστρια και ορθολογιστρια ! με την καλη εννοια !

----------


## μαρια 9

οσες θες !

----------


## why you lie to me

Πάντα,το νόμισμα έχει 2 όψεις συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί,σου ρεμεντυ σ

----------

